# Suggest a  new Cabinet



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi guyz looking to buy a  cabinet for my new  system 

proc  Intel 4440
mbd GIGABYTE B85M-D3H
ssd evo 120 GB
160GB SATA  HDD ( from old system)
Samsung monitor s2240l 
RAM 2GB * 2  1600 Mhz CL11
SMPS Antec VP450p 

can spend around Rs 3000 + max Rs 500 if its worth 

Heard of  NZXT's Source 210 Elite, BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3 Cabinet

The cabinet should have Front USB 3.0, good ventilation , if possible  2.5" bay to mount my SSD


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

CoolerMaster N300 

Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 10, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> CoolerMaster N300
> 
> Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



thanx mate !


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 12, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Thanx mate

But ill prefer cabinet having usb ports @ bottom ,Ne suggestions for that


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> Thanx mate
> 
> But ill prefer cabinet having usb ports @ bottom ,Ne suggestions for that



The usb ports on most high end cabinets are situated at the top,but some cabinets manufactured by local brands like Iball/intex etc have usb ports at the bottom.So if you specifically require this feature,then you may consider checking out a few models from the aforesaid manufacturers and see whether they fulfill your requirements or not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2014)

NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2900.


----------

